# Best Insurance Company in VA



## pref.choice (May 27, 2010)

Hey guys. New here and looking for a good insurance company you would recommend in Virginia. Basically looking for arborist/tree worker insurance. Thanks in advance!


----------



## rjohnson29307 (May 27, 2010)

*Insurance*

How many employees do you have? This will determine which Carrier is the best. I can help you find an agent in Virginia.


----------



## pref.choice (May 28, 2010)

I have two guys lined up to do work for me when needed. It's a very small unit right now. Thanks for the help!


----------



## rjohnson29307 (May 28, 2010)

Can you give me a call when you have a chance? 864-706-6767. I can get a little more info and I will share some numbers for Agents as well.

Ray


----------



## pref.choice (May 28, 2010)

I'm in Amherst County, just north of Lynchburg.


----------



## rjohnson29307 (May 28, 2010)

Can you give me a call? 864-706-6767


----------



## pref.choice (May 28, 2010)

You know it!


----------

